# Iranian hackers crack Windows Vista, sell it on street for $8 a copy



## zekrahminator (Feb 5, 2007)

All the effort Microsoft has put into making sure this Windows would be the most secure ever appears to be somewhat in vain. Iranian hackers, operating through a legitimate software firm, have gotten past all of Microsoft's "anti-copying tricks". These hackers claim they will sell these illegitimate copies of Windows Vista through the firm they work for at approximately $8 USD a copy. What's really interesting, though, is how they managed to give each pirated copy of Vista its own serial number, so that they can register it through Microsoft as a legal copy of Windows Vista.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 5, 2007)

IranM$


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 5, 2007)

finally a price equal to the M$ legacy...lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 5, 2007)

i may hafta buy one of these, cause i sure as hell am not gonna spend $100+ on a pos os...

zek, you got a link to the site they are selling these from?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 5, 2007)

Lol... shame they don't offer it for download!

I'm impressed that you can still register it with M$ even though it's illegal. Well done Iran!


----------



## v-zero (Feb 5, 2007)

Then stick with XP.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh great...I smell a nuke...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 5, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i may hafta buy one of these, cause i sure as hell am not gonna spend $100+ on a *pos* os...
> 
> zek, you got a link to the site they are selling these from?



If you thinks it's a POS why do you want it?

From my experience so far, Vista Ultimate is much better than XP Home - and I expect it will perform better once I've found all the tweaks.


----------



## J0N (Feb 5, 2007)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Oh great...I smell a nuke...



Bill tried to launch the nuke, unfortunately...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 5, 2007)

Aww.. i wanted to see the nuke go wrong, the piccys to small


----------



## GLD (Feb 5, 2007)

Someones got to say it, so I guess it will be me. Ok so it was bound to happen, Vista being hacked. Pirate software, well it is ILLEGAL people, and I don't think know TPU doesn't condone it.  Think about it, if pirates are demanding payment, where exactly is that cash gonna go? .


----------



## RickDStik (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I guess its getting a little better ... it did take them a full week this time to crack it, rather than the few hours its taken before.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 5, 2007)

J0N said:


> Bill tried to launch the nuke, unfortunately...



 BSOD I love it! 

Seriously though, poor Bill, all this and just weeks after launch, and not to mention the whole pirating thing with Romania.


----------



## Seany1212 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmm, GLD kind of beat me too it, i mean, $8 for windows vista, EXCELLENT, but what is that $8 going to be spent on, nuclear enrichment program? :shadedshu

EDIT: also, theres still yet to be proof other than what this paper writes


----------



## J0N (Feb 5, 2007)

GLD said:


> Someones got to say it, so I guess it will be me. Ok so it was bound to happen, Vista being hacked. Pirate software, well it is ILLEGAL people, and I don't think TPU condones it. So you would BUY pirate software, AND buy it from a possible terrorist/terrorist country!  Don't be a F*****G RETARD! So you go and break the law(s) of the country you live in by buying some pirate software, then the guys you bought it from use that money to do BAD shite around the world, and possibly your county. Your a F*****G IDIOT then!



Not everyone in Iran is a terrorist! The people who pirated Vista are probably no different from you and me. While what they're doing is illegal, all it is is trying to provide Vista to more for less than the extortionate prices that Microsoft charge. 

Don't brand them as being terrorists just becasue of their geographical location! 

Theres terrorists in America who are American, does that mean you better watch out because next time you buy something off eBay you could be funding terrorism!?


----------



## technicks (Feb 5, 2007)

GLD said:


> Someones got to say it, so I guess it will be me. Ok so it was bound to happen, Vista being hacked. Pirate software, well it is ILLEGAL people, and I don't think TPU condones it. So you would BUY pirate software, AND buy it from a possible terrorist/terrorist country!  Don't be a F*****G RETARD! So you go and break the law(s) of the country you live in by buying some pirate software, then the guys you bought it from use that money to do BAD shite around the world, and possibly your county. Your a F*****G IDIOT then!




That is the first time i see someone relating terrorism and pirated software.


----------



## GLD (Feb 5, 2007)

@ JON

I said POSSIBLE terrrorist. Under post 911 US law, sofware piracy falls under the terrorism blanket. So.........It's all Illegal and considered bad shite anyways.


----------



## GLD (Feb 5, 2007)

I guess some people in this thread do not watch the world news.


----------



## technicks (Feb 5, 2007)

Seany1212 said:


> Hmm, GLD kind of beat me too it, i mean, $8 for windows vista, EXCELLENT, but what is that $8 going to be spent on, nuclear enrichment program? :shadedshu
> 
> EDIT: also, theres still yet to be proof other than what this paper writes



Yeah and where goes the money i spend on Ebay on USA goods for excample.


----------



## J0N (Feb 5, 2007)

technicks said:


> Yeah and where goes the money i spend on Ebay on USA goods for excample.



Peta? Elf? Becasue they won't dig up corpses and kidnap your children will they....


----------



## GLD (Feb 5, 2007)

technicks said:


> Yeah and where goes the money i spend on Ebay on USA goods for excample.



Well if you are buying pirated software, then you can answer that one yourself. If you are buying some good ole' boys used pc parts, then your money is well spent in a respectable way.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 5, 2007)

In a "StRaNgE" way, you sort of HAVE to admire this:

They've accomplished what technically isn't/wasn't accomplishable, w/out inserting yourself a validation computer of somekind into the internet connection that validates you (@ MS).

I'd have to guess that NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS @ THAT POINT, they have redirected the validation code in the OS to say:

"THIS IS OK/VALID/LEGIT"

No matter what... right @ the evaluation code jump in the Operating System itself (probably boolean yes/no, 1/0 etc.) during its installation &/or validation period (like XP has etc., not sure how VISTA works it now though, I don't run it!)

APK


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 5, 2007)

Ya know I used to laugh at this sort of thing but it just keeps getting more and more serious.  Regardless of how everyone feels about Windows and Microsoft, i actually respect Bill and Co.
I mean he has put a lot of his OWN money into the company and it has to be tough, no matter how much money you have, to try and develop the best OS in the world, only to have people abuse the system.  If it werent for Windows, Id still be a zombie on a console gaming machine, with limited possiblities and functions.  I am not afraid to admit that Linux isnt for me, so without Windows Id be screwed.  If Microsoft said F#$K it and quit the OS business, Id prolly say screw it as well.


----------



## vrdublu (Feb 5, 2007)

GLD if you ever get your head out of your ars long enough to hear yourself speak, maybe then you can enlighten us all with your wisdom, or perhaps you can be George W's marketing director for the war on terrorism, lol nub.


----------



## DMSMac_Consult (Feb 5, 2007)

I actually had an FBI Agent accuse me of being a terrorist once due to internet copyright issues, was a highly amusing conversation.

Agent: "Internet copyright infringement sites such as bittorrent trackers may even contribute to terrorism!"
Me: "Are... you calling me a terrorist?"  (I'd previously been accused of piracy beforehand in the interrogation I was being subjected to... so it wasn't a stretch to ask this)

Of course, the agent started waving his hands and backpedalling from that, before he went into a speech about how it didn't matter anyway because he was "charged by the congress of the United States of America to uphold the laws of this land" (he actually said that, LMAO!)

I think, though, that there is a certain truth to it -- not that piracy is going to increase suicide bombings in Israel or anything like that nature, but piracy is "terrorism" against the corporate regime, it proves that "free enterprise" as the United States has done business for over two centuries doesn't work anymore in the information age -- if the market believes a product is not worth the money being charged by the vendor and/or the vendor overinflates the price/worth of their product, the market simply pirates it rather than pays.  In the past, "free enterprise" has worked under the principal that you can make a product and set any price and people will either take it or leave it -- now, they'll either take it at your price or pirate it.  I think piracy/ "financial terrorism" is simply a marketplace revolution which will force companies to think harder when they attach monetary values to their products.

... either that, or eventually, systems will ship with pre-loaded embedded operating systems and the only way to get an OS will be to buy a hardware piece with it pre-loaded.  (Not that I think that'd be uncrackable either, lol.)


----------



## Judas (Feb 5, 2007)

Well that did not take long did it


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 5, 2007)

[517th]LiNKiN said:


> Ya know I used to laugh at this sort of thing but it just keeps getting more and more serious.  Regardless of how everyone feels about Windows and Microsoft, i actually respect Bill and Co.



Agreed, 110%, & they HAVE 'hassled me' before (their attorneys, for using the word "WINDOWS" in some shareware & freeware I authored online... I couldn't believe it, but I did the recompiles anyhow, & put in "for Windows" into their names instead).

Still, I admire & like this company...



[517th]LiNKiN said:


> I mean he has put a lot of his OWN money into the company and it has to be tough, no matter how much money you have, to try and develop the best OS in the world, only to have people abuse the system.



Always! This is like trying to stop terrorism (impossible imo), OR occupying a nation after a war (impossible as well - historically, afaik? Occupations ALWAYS FAIL!).



[517th]LiNKiN said:


> If it werent for Windows, Id still be a zombie on a console gaming machine, with limited possiblities and functions.



I'd be stuck on some UNIX or zOS series unit (way back no less, in the 1980's) & would have left computing FAR BEFORE the MAC came out graphical in 1984... I left it for a bit in the tail-end of the 1980's because I couldn't stand slave-terminal sessions & 'greenscreens' etc. (tty sessions in UNIX basically).



[517th]LiNKiN said:


> I am not afraid to admit that Linux isnt for me, so without Windows Id be screwed.  If Microsoft said F#$K it and quit the OS business, Id prolly say screw it as well.



Ah, Linux isn't that bad, not really... the ONLY reason I am 'so into Windows' myself, is that MOST of the world runs on it, is familiar with it, @ HOME & WORK!

Tough to beat - more versatile/ubiquitous. It amazes me their stuff works as well as it does, on SO much hardware, & their Win32 API is awesome (best I have used to date) & .NET is looking better each time I use it on the job.

Windows = More apps for more purposes, & best support there is of peripherals hardwares too... 

That IS an awesome combination, impossible to beat, imo... & UNIX/LINUX + even Os/2 tried it, & still working on it in the case of the UNIX/LINUX derivants, & IBM gave up with Os/2 years ago, @ least 'for the masses'... they were NEVER into that, imo. Not really...

(IBM = "too much" of a "big iron" mentality, & rightfully so - they make monies on this & always have... not 'personal computing' nearly as much, imo!)

APK


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2007)

J0N said:


> Peta? Elf? Becasue they won't dig up corpses and kidnap your children will they....




lol @ E.L.F earth libaration front they will fuck you up...they like bomb logging trucks and shit........imo if you wanna dig up the rain forest your ass deserves it but....


----------



## Scavar (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't say that Windows Vista is over priced. Considering the price of the rest of your computer, and the fact that everything else you have, only works because of the Operating System. Sure it's expensive, but hey no one said you needed Vista just yet. I know people that still use Windows 98...well one person, and I recently got him to go a step up...he has Windows 2000 now heh.

Still only a week to crack it, thats good time. Most things get cracked before they are even offically released.


----------



## J0N (Feb 5, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> lol @ E.L.F earth libaration front they will fuck you up...they like bomb logging trucks and shit........imo if you wanna dig up the rain forest your ass deserves it but....



Im all for being green, and not mutilating animals. However I support 'nessicary' (medical) animal testing 100% and im addicted to Steak!  

Peta who have heavy Elf links. Between the two are the biggest threat in America. They will never be happy untill Animals are their masters, and the leaders of the earth!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2007)

hrm...im feeling conflicted. id gladly pay 50$ for Vista Ultimate but unfortunately that wont happen. currently if i could get my hands on an 8$ copy i would.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2007)

hey will they ship worldwide i might go get copy for me


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2007)

Piracy Wins AGAIN!


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 5, 2007)

DMSMac_Consult said:


> I think, though, that there is a certain truth to it -- not that piracy is going to increase suicide bombings in Israel or anything like that nature, but piracy is "terrorism" against the corporate regime,



Yea, the "Eisenhower Military Industrial complex" mostly... lol!



DMSMac_Consult said:


> it proves that "free enterprise" as the United States has done business for over two centuries doesn't work anymore in the information age -- if the market believes a product is not worth the money being charged by the vendor and/or the vendor overinflates the price/worth of their product, the market simply pirates it rather than pays.  In the past, "free enterprise" has worked under the principal that you can make a product and set any price and people will either take it or leave it -- now, they'll either take it at your price or pirate it.



True, & I agree largely.



DMSMac_Consult said:


> I think piracy/ "financial terrorism" is simply a marketplace revolution which will force companies to think harder when they attach monetary values to their products.... either that, or eventually, systems will ship with pre-loaded embedded operating systems and the only way to get an OS will be to buy a hardware piece with it pre-loaded.  (Not that I think that'd be uncrackable either, lol.)



THAT was excellently stated, & dead-on accurate imo too. The ONLY WAY to beat it, is to integrate it into a chip (ever wonder WHY folks are saying that soon, sound DSP's & GPU's will be on the CPU & following YOUR reasoning? Probably the OS too eventually, due to piracy!)



DMSMac_Consult said:


> I actually had an FBI Agent accuse me of being a terrorist once due to internet copyright issues, was a highly amusing conversation.
> 
> Agent: "Internet copyright infringement sites such as bittorrent trackers may even contribute to terrorism!"
> Me: "Are... you calling me a terrorist?"  (I'd previously been accused of piracy beforehand in the interrogation I was being subjected to... so it wasn't a stretch to ask this)
> ...



I sort of 'feel for him', because he IS just a 'stooge doing his job'... for "the man" (w/ the money)...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2007)

oh good stupid M$ maybe next time you wont make us pay $100-$400 for a OS--bastards


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 5, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm...im feeling conflicted. id gladly pay 50$ for Vista Ultimate but unfortunately that wont happen. currently if i could get my hands on an 8$ copy i would.



I agree this would be the best way to make people think twice about downloading or buying pirated stuff.  I am gladly paying 70 bucks for the academic pricing of home premium.  I could easily download it for free but I rather get something legit for a REASONABLE Price.  If Vista was Reasonably priced for everyone it would fly off the shelves, you never know what u get with hacked sw, and I rather pay for the piece of mind...guess I feel a little safer knowing that MS is spying on me rather than some hacker from wherever.

All of you with your gas guzzling SUVs shouldnt be pointing at people saying they support terrorism, you should be looking in the mirror for someone to blame.


----------



## DMSMac_Consult (Feb 5, 2007)

hotrippr said:


> I agree this would be the best way to make people think twice about downloading or buying pirated stuff.  I am gladly paying 70 bucks for the academic pricing of home premium.  I could easily download it for free but I rather get something legit for a REASONABLE Price.  If Vista was Reasonably priced for everyone it would fly off the shelves, you never know what u get with hacked sw, and I rather pay for the piece of mind...guess I feel a little safer knowing that MS is spying on me rather than some hacker from wherever.



Hit the nail on the head.  And you know that vendors aren't losing money on their educational sales either -- particularly on software.  There's no reason why the "educational" version of a software is so much less than the "retail", particularly when there's no noticable functionality difference.

The worst offender, by far, is Adobe Creative Suite 2.3 -- $1199 for "everyone", $369 for "educators and students" -- if manufacturers would just give EVERYONE one fair price, then piracy would go down and sales would go up, and they'd at least break even if not boost your "legal" sales revenue and profit numbers I bet.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2007)

my adobe stuff was free need i say more?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL something is wrong with the world...


----------



## Makaveli (Feb 5, 2007)

RickDStik said:


> Well, I guess its getting a little better ... it did take them a full week this time to crack it, rather than the few hours its taken before.




umm Vista RTM has been cracked and available for way longer than a week.

the only thing new here is these guys actually get it registered and working legit even tho its a modified copy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2007)

personally i prefer to have a real os(untouched by hackers who will put who knows what trojans/shit in it),and run hookey stuff on it.

i dont think it was expensive really(£79).i dont see the point buying retail.


----------



## J0N (Feb 5, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> personally i prefer to have a real os(untouched by hackers who will put who knows what trojans/shit in it),and run hookey stuff on it.
> 
> i dont think it was expensive really(£79).i dont see the point buying retail.



I probably wouldnt use a pirated OEM for the above reasons. But when it comes to software such as pro music and movie editing, I simply can't afford the £400 a push!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> personally i prefer to have a real os(untouched by hackers who will put who knows what trojans/shit in it),and run hookey stuff on it.
> 
> i dont think it was expensive really(£79).i dont see the point buying retail.



Problem with OEM is that it only works the once, on one system. Dunno about you, but i'm pretty sure those intel people upgrade mobos every 2-3 years to keep up with the new CPU's (AM2 socket at least have a huge lifespan, using AM3 CPU's in them)

Retail here in aus is $699 - WAY too much (I can build a vista basic capable rig for $600)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2007)

i have already activated mine twice,and i KNOW oem has unlimited activations.if i change the board i will just say i changed it coz it died and was outside the warranty.if i have to buy it again in 3yrs for £79 i dont care,its cheaper than £200 for retail.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well,...at least it was a great software/programming country that hacked it.I mean with all the great contributions that Iran has made to our community,...I am sure they will find new great and meaningful things to contribute now with their new "King of the hill" hacking status.
I mean really admit it,...all of us,..how many times a day do you find your self saying, damn thats some mighty fine Iranian software I just installed.
Kudos to Iran for their ingenuity.
Now we need to just hack some famous piece of Iranian software to regain the crown 
I think they would take it in good spirit.But look out if they don't,...


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> Problem with OEM is that it only works the once, on one system. Dunno about you, but i'm pretty sure those intel people upgrade mobos every 2-3 years to keep up with the new CPU's (AM2 socket at least have a huge lifespan, using AM3 CPU's in them)



Works more than a few times or on a few different systems.
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=352&type=expert&pid=4


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 6, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> if i change the board i will just say i changed it coz it died and was outside the warranty



They wont ask about mb.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2007)

hotrippr: Have you ever had to re-activate a legit MS OS? I've had to do it 5-6 times now, and i have had to spend 20 minutes convincing them it was a system upgrade due to hardware failure every time, they always believe you're trying to run the same OS on two PC's.

After reading that article on PCPER, I'm glad - i had hoped it was like upgrading on XP. Thanks for that news.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2007)

OEM FTW,screw paying £200 for retail.

@hotrippr,thx for that,i knew i was better off buying oem.more bang per buck fer shure.


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> Have you ever had to re-activate a legit MS OS? I've had to do it 5-6 times now, and i have had to spend 20 minutes convincing them it was a system upgrade due to hardware failure every time, they always believe you're trying to run the same OS on two PC's.



Heh, I haven't had that problem. When XP doesn't pass genuine validation after a reinstall, I give them a call, sure it takes twenty minutes, but they always understand when I tell them my motherboard died/ I switched out the motherboard/ I've had a big mess of hardware trouble/ the hard drive pooped. I mean, sure it takes a while to get routed to the right tech guy, and there's a long string of phone code, but I've always gotten a telephone activation code.


----------



## hotrippr (Feb 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> hotrippr: Have you ever had to re-activate a legit MS OS? I've had to do it 5-6 times now, and i have had to spend 20 minutes convincing them it was a system upgrade due to hardware failure every time, they always believe you're trying to run the same OS on two PC's.
> 
> After reading that article on PCPER, I'm glad - i had hoped it was like upgrading on XP. Thanks for that news.



haha I never said they wouldnt ask about the system, as long as you say "no" when asked if you are running on more than one system you will be okay.

So retail is automatic.  What about Retail Upgrade?  Is it auto or like oem?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2007)

i think as long as they know its a real key you are using they dont really care,at least you've bought it and not ripped it off.


----------



## C.Ash (Feb 6, 2007)

They are creating their own serial numbers? I dont believe it!


----------



## Aguiar (Feb 6, 2007)

Man ,seems to me that this is Propaganda from mr Bill...what way would american people be buying more VISTA ? By showing theyr patriotism against the Iraquian enemy , witch is making fun with american stuff,like almost burning the flag...we Europeans are tired of seeing such marketing ways when it lunching new pictures ,for instance.I believe that,s a inside job from Micro$oft...They let everybody install a copie for experience Vista hoping that at the next SP (when it invalidates all pirate copies ) people had allready contact with Vista and wouldn´nt mynd paying for a upgrade.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is great.  Keygens...  piracy...  open source?  No.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 6, 2007)

hotrippr said:


> I agree this would be the best way to make people think twice about downloading or buying pirated stuff.  I am gladly paying 70 bucks for the academic pricing of home premium.  I could easily download it for free but I rather get something legit for a REASONABLE Price.  If Vista was Reasonably priced for everyone it would fly off the shelves, you never know what u get with hacked sw, and I rather pay for the piece of mind...guess I feel a little safer knowing that MS is spying on me rather than some hacker from wherever.



Good points, & I remember DOS - it was CHEAP, did the job, & DID FLY OFF THE SHELVES, for years.

I too, would rather buy it, & feel @ least SOMEWHAT safe, that some nutty thing some cracker put into the code (not that easy to do, not to me @ least) w/ a disassembler would hose me somehow.

At the moment though? I would LOVE to buy VISTA, but it looks like my furnace is on its last legs here... time to buy a NEW one, ugh, puts HUGE dent into me money-wise, but have NO choice.

It's literally SUB-ZERO out there tonite, & my PC is keeping me warm (er, warmer) @ least, lol... looking, or trying to, @ the "bright-side" tonite, rather than how pessimistic I was earlier today (hey, my legs aren't broken, I don't have AIDS or HERPES thank God, so all is NOT lost!).





hotrippr said:


> All of you with your gas guzzling SUVs shouldnt be pointing at people saying they support terrorism, you should be looking in the mirror for someone to blame.



Not I, said the fly!



* I can't afford a gas guzzler... my latest car is a V-6, & not too bad on gas... not like V-8's can be!

(However, so you know? Many larger vehicles (like V-8 engine'd ones) DO have a 'gas guzzler tax' applied to them when you buy them now, to discourage that which you speak of... I know, I looked recently & bought recently, & saw what was what on that account).

APK


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 6, 2007)

Alec§taar, lol perfect forsome 0v3rcL0(k1ng


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 6, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> Alec§taar, lol perfect forsome 0v3rcL0(k1ng



LOL, you know, I thought that VERY THING also? LOL...

("Great Minds think Alike")



* Ah man, if it was not so late now? I would run ScienceMark 2.0 again, & o/c my rig ALL THAT MUCH MORE (last time I did that test it was summer iirc, & far warmer, but a 'cold nite' (around 60 F temp when I ran it last iirc! Wow, "real cold" compared to what you & I are seeing up here in NY State now right w/ us being below zero eh?) did give me BETTER scores on it!)

APK

P.S.=> Heck, tonite? I'd set a record due to the temps... lol! Well, for this rig @ least, but sleep is on my itinerary now (nice meeting you by the way, nice to see I have some "internet neighbors" (almost))... 

Good conversation in that other thread by the by! Helped me 'vent' & get rid of SOME negativity, & made me laff too!

G'nite for tonite folks, stay cool (not THAT cool though, it's WINTER!)... apk


----------



## GLD (Feb 6, 2007)

vrdublu said:


> GLD if you ever get your head out of your ars long enough to hear yourself speak, maybe then you can enlighten us all with your wisdom, or perhaps you can be George W's marketing director for the war on terrorism, lol nub.



It's kind of hard for me to speak through my snorkel while my head is up my arse, but I'll give it a shot. You go ahead and buy/support/do business with the software pirates in the world. You then look to yourself for answers when the software you have bought turns out to have bad shite in it, or johnny law comes knocking at your door, or the pirates you have given your hard earned money to (assuming its earned)  end up doing even worse shite them just ripping off the people that have worked hard to give us something worth buying.


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 6, 2007)

If i buy a copy and someone else has generated my Key, i mill be majorly pissed off. Ive already had this problem with Steam where someones generated my Half-Life generations key and Valve refuse to do shit.


----------



## bbmf (Feb 6, 2007)

*hmmmm...*

there's enough fat on Vista that the usable parts may only be worth 8 bucks...


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2007)

hehehe hawhaw


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 6, 2007)

I just find it funny that it didnt take long to b cracked


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2007)

i know wacha mean, it _cracks_ me up too


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 6, 2007)

it was cracked before it was released


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 6, 2007)

ROFL. I want one of these!


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 6, 2007)

dont we all ...well most of us with no souls/ethics


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2007)

so basically were all pirates


----------



## zOaib (Feb 6, 2007)

its called TO SURVIVE , every man/woman for themselves , no one thinks of anyone else other than yourself these days, maybe its karama finally giving it to M_$ for stealing it from apple and monopolising peoples souls and PC's with it ............... but like everything else u take risks , and piracy is a risk , but for 8 bucks to be honest i can take that risk, LOL !


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2007)

What MS should do is a free or very cheap basic edition. THe basic they have now isnt cheap enough.

$50USD for a vista that has no 3D interface, and doesnt have any of their bundled apps. No media player, a restricted IE or something... Something the general masses can use, while those of us who care can spend $100 and unlock the extra features online.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 6, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> dont we all ...well most of us with no souls/ethics



*raises hand* me me!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 6, 2007)

I am not sure why this is so popular all of a sudden.  It's not like you can download it.  From reading the report you have to get it from a brick/mortar or consession stand in that country.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 7, 2007)

GLD said:


> It's kind of hard for me to speak through my snorkel while my head is up my arse, but I'll give it a shot. You go ahead and buy/support/do business with the software pirates in the world. You then look to yourself for answers when the software you have bought turns out to have bad shite in it, or johnny law comes knocking at your door, or the pirates you have given your hard earned money to (assuming its earned)  end up doing even worse shite them just ripping off the people that have worked hard to give us something worth buying.



1. vista isnt worth buying, its crap, bloated buggy crap at that.

2. if u really think that the money from pirated copys of vista are going to go into terrisim i got a bridge i will sell you cheap.

3. i have yet to find a mainstream torrent for a version of any os or program that had any "bad shite" in it, i have seen some editions that have addware programs built in, but no malware or anything.

4. ms is just getting karmatic payback for how they treat paying costmers, for charging WAY TO FUCKING MUCH for an os and for theiving so many other companys work in the past(not talking about apple, im talking about stuff like stacker and the like where ms stole a program, changed the name on it and sold it as their own without paying the company who made it anything) 




EastCoasthandle said:


> I am not sure why this is so popular all of a sudden.  It's not like you can download it.  From reading the report you have to get it from a brick/mortar or consession stand in that country.



as stated, its because ms tauts this as "uncrackable", they spend MILLIONS on making it uncrackable/unpiratable, then its cracked insainly fast, funny shit!!!.

i would rather give some iranian bastage 8bucks for vista then give ms 80 for vista


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2007)

by using cracked software tho'.it makes us as bad as the people who cracked it.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 7, 2007)

i have my own ethicical grounding.

i feel that those who screw me over deserve to get screwed over, be it a person or company.

as such i dont feel bad using cracked software from companys that screwed me over, on the other hand i OWN some apps like NERO because they never screwed me over.

MS,VUG,Atari and some other companys have earned my hate, the ammount of crap ms as put me thru as a pc owner and tech more then justifys my aquiering their software free(tho i can leigaly get any of it i like really) this is my ethics in acction.

however if you do me a solid, i will do you a solid, nero has sold 50+ ultra copys thanks to me telling people its the best burning app to get.

i am on 2 diffrent MSDN accounts for sure possably a 3rd one still as well, i have given a few friends "trial" copys of windows because they couldnt afford another pro copy for various reasions.  

vug and atari on the other hand, i hate them, they screwed me and many of my friends on game after game, and as such, well they earned a special kind of HATE from me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2007)

i have a real copy of nero,and alcohol120%.quite a few actually.

i dont really care either way if people wanna use cracked windows,for me i prefer a real os and run my hooky stuff on it.at least then i know the os is safe and upto date 'n' all.

i am a kinda try b4 i buy person,if i try summat and i like it and it is useful i will buy it.

my alcohol will run most hookey games from an image,my mates wont.i think that is the advantage of buying it.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe, he needs to update to a newer version 

and i dont use alch120%, i use daemontools, i find it a better option, less hassle then using alch image drives, and i havent ever had an app black flag dt4.x but i have had a good number of games refuse to play because alch was INSTALLED, no image drives running or insalled from it, they saw i had alch120 and refused to work till i uninstalled it.....stupid or what!!!!


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree with Ashen. For example, games like CS:Source are bug-less and have great customer service IMHO, hence, buy it. On the other hand, games like Bf2 are full of bugs and need a 700mb patch to allow online play. I find that a little stupid, so to all the people the cracked BF2, good on ya's  (just an example...)


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 7, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> I agree with Ashen. For example, games like CS:Source are bug-less and have great customer service IMHO, hence, buy it. On the other hand, games like Bf2 are full of bugs and need a 700mb patch to allow online play. I find that a little stupid, so to all the people the cracked BF2, good on ya's  (just an example...)



i wouldnt call source bugless...just less annoying
they update it all the time because they have a good team and they actually fix things 
EXCEPT the friends network...they never get that working right lol


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 7, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> i wouldnt call source bugless...just less annoying
> they update it all the time because they have a good team and they actually fix things
> EXCEPT the friends network...they never get that working right lol



yeah true, not bugless, no software is totally bugless  BUT they have developed their engine to allow for a wide audience. Like common, a game with graphics like source running on a 2Ghz P4 with 512MB RAM and an MX440...no other 'new' game can do that without lag 

+ their support owns (from my experience)


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 7, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> by using cracked software tho'.it makes us as bad as the people who cracked it.



Amen.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 8, 2007)

haha, acctualy most crackers buy the game then crack it to remove cd checks and such, so in YOUR ethical view we are WORSE then they are!!!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 8, 2007)

Well has anyone posted the torrent yet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2007)

i use rapidshare too.

imo torrent eats it in piles.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2007)

i have a rapid ac,no wait time,100mb takes less than two mins.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 8, 2007)

you just need an acct on a good torrent site or 2   mainstream ones (publik sites) suck because most ppl hit and run or cap upload very low(this also lowers their download speed tho as well  )

torrents can be VERY fast, given you know where to get the best ones, infact i may upload a leigal one from an anime fansub tracker i use for yall to try 

Tips for using torrents, dont use bitcommet, many people block it because its an abusive cheating client(its crap) 

utorrent is the best windows torrent client to use, very small, low mem use, fast, full fetured.

if ur on a network with a router firewall put your system in DMZ for best download speeds.

infact here are 3 current torrents

try them out, remmber it takes torrents a few min to get up to full speed due to having to connect to peers 

cap ur upload to 1/2 ur real max upload for best results


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 8, 2007)

It's that time again, when it moves from academic discussion into warez it can mean only one thing... Yup, closed.


----------

